
The Instagram dilemma and how it's hurting our startup - scottybowl
I run a UK based startup (a SaaS whitelabel social media scheduling solution). We&#x27;ve seen enormous interest from across the globe and have a very passionate group of initial customers.<p>However... We lose around 90% of our leads because we can&#x27;t allow posting to Instagram. This isn&#x27;t a technical issue - we can Integrate with the API very easily.<p>Instead it&#x27;s a contact issue. In order to get access to the Instagram API we have to be a Partner. In order to apply be a Partner you have to know someone on the Partner team who will vouch for you. A catch 22.<p>I&#x27;ve been trying for 6 months to find someone we can talk to but everything has lead to a dead end. Cold emails, LinkedIn connections, asking my contacts for help, even running an advertising campaign trying to reach people who work at Instagram - nothing I try even results in a response from Instagram or Facebook.<p>Can you help? Even if you know a friend of a friend who works at Instagram who might be able to connect us with someone it could be the lead we need to get our foot in the door, and could give us the opportunity we need to take our startup growth to the next level.
======
tedmiston
One hack you might try is signing up to be a customer of one of the current IG
partners and relaying your own customer's requests through that if it's within
their terms.

------
Rjevski
Reverse engineer the official API or somehow automate Android devices to post
the content through their official apps?

------
eaenki
You wont be granted that as a random startup

------
AznHisoka
Doesnt Buffer have access to that API? Ask their founder how they got access
and if they help you. Lets see how well they live up to their reputation of
being open and honest :)

------
anoncoward111
Damn, good luck. So much for a free and open internet!

------
laksmanv
What's your startup?

